# 1970 Jackson 14ft build



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

So i've started on this old boat and hope to turn it into a sweet simple fish slayer. here is the progress so far.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

This hull looks so similar to my 14' Johnsen.

Nice job with the work so far. What is the layout plan?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice hull. Keep us posted


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

I am for sure going to cut out the center seats and do casting platforms front and rear of some sort. Haven't quite figured out how I want to do that yet though to also have some storage room for gear


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

so my buddy owns H2O vinyl designs based in satellite beach and he hooked me up with fl numbers and decals while i am currently ripping out the middle seats in my boat. Looks pretty good to me


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

so here is what it looks like so far. took my dad out on it the other day for a canal cruise


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice. It looks like you made a step up to the bow platform? Well done. How fast does it go with the ten horse?


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

yeah the front deck works pretty well to hold everything and fish from. the ten horse gets two people and fishing gear to 19-20mph. its a 2 stroke mid 80s suzuki


----------



## Lowtidew8 (May 24, 2017)

nice resto. 
I am looking at picking up a similar model that needs alot of work.
interested in how you redid the layout.


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

I pretty much just repaired the damage it had and removed the center seats. Elbow grease and paint took it a long way haha but the front deck is installed directly to the front bench for the vertical support then overlapped the gunnels for the edge support. Tied in a couple reinforcements to make a hatch and thats it


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What paint did you use ? Looks great.


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

the white is rustoleum topside paint and the teal is actually valspar duramax mold,algae,mildew resistant outdoor paint found at Lowes after i read an old thread on another forum about a guy using it on his sailboat with great results and so far i can't complain


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

been catching a few fish and made a tiller extension recently


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you in PG. Looks like Alligator creek in the back ground.


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

that is the grand canal just south of pineda causeway


----------

